# TRANSPORT: MI to NH



## Haley (Nov 26, 2009)

Im putting a thread here and will be sending out PMs to people I hope will help these two little bunnies!

They are currently residing with Christine in Muskegon but need to get to their new home in NH. Their new owner is willing to drive to near Albany, NY. The total transport time is about 15 hours so Im hoping someone inbetween can offer them a place to stay overnight and stretch their legs. 

If anyone along this route would be available in the next week or two, please let me know. We realize the fastest route is through Canada but to avoid wait times and hassles at the border have opted just stay in the US.

Just a rough estimate of the route we would take...

IM UPTDATING THIS AS LEGS ARE FILLED:

*Friday 12/4:*

Lowell, MI- Flint, MI (approx 1 hr 40 mins)- FILLED BY DEB (overnight with Haley)

*Saturday 12/5:*

*10:00-12:15* Flint-Fremont, OH(approx2 hrs15 mins)-FILLED BY DENISE& HALEY

*12:30-1:50* Fremont, OH-Lakewood, OH(1 hr 20 mins)-FILLED BY LINDA

*2:00-3:45* Lakewood- Erie, PA (1 hr 45 mins)- FILLED BY SHARI & JEFF (Bunspace)

*4:00-5:45* Erie, PA- Buffalo, NY (1 hr 45 mins)- FILLED BYBLAKE (Bunspace)(overnight stay with Blake in Buffalo)

*Sunday 12/6:*

*9:30-10:45* Buffalo, NY-Pittsford (1 hr 15 mins) - FILLED BY RANDY 

*11:00-12:15* Pittsford- Syracuse (1 hr 15 mins)- FILLED BY MIKE SCONE

*12:30-3:00* Syracuse- Albany (2 hrs 25 mins)- FILLED BY MIKE LONG or JEFF

*3:15-6:00* Albany, NY- West Unity, NH (2 hrs 45 mins)- FILLED BY JANET


Note: the map isnt working...I will get one up soon. Heres the link if you want to see it...CLICK HERE FOR MAP


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 26, 2009)

I can take them to Flint. Hopfully Christine can get them to GR? Also, they could stay here for a few days if you want to get them out of your bath tub!


----------



## Haley (Nov 27, 2009)

That would be awesome, Deb. I will see what Christine wants to do...maybe she could drive them to you and they could stay with you for a week until I can get a transport going? Then you could bring them out this way and Denise could get them further into OH..
Hopefully we can get this to work!


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 28, 2009)

I went and got them today. Here they are in our "guest" room! Now we just need a way to get them to their home!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 28, 2009)

The single two MOST littlest cuties in the world aside from all of OUR OTHER ONES, and YOURS..cuties...are OFF!!
Both still so SO SMALL STILL EVEN AFTER GAINING a pound here...
-BOTH gained a POUND EACH(!!!) since coming)....
Well, and now-THERE THEY GO WITH DEB, INTO HER CAPABLE HANDS AND OUTTA Mine, (MY TUB that is)...I was and AM outta room here-the little bunnies ears were already frost bitten-I W/COULD NOT let them stay outside in Michigan's temps with it's freezing nights already AND the owners finally agreed to surrender...not one more night...That was a good call cuz we since have had "snow" too, and have snow coming that is suppose to be accumulative-YUK
Both the little "show" bunnies 2 back feets or "hocks" look 100% better WITH THE INFECTED THICK yellow PART falling off finally /they are healing so well with the daily bag balm appys-so good too-now being on nice softy soft blankets and grass hays along with timmy hay to enjoy,heal,and rest(LIKE Jesus slept on!) 
Ok,well as I said, 
***sadly***
I am out of room here and literally made a home for these tiny bunnies in my tub( 
They did very well and were quite happy and literally full of renewed energy upon going outside today, with full sunshine, in one of the bun runs whilst we waited for AuntDebbie...OH they were so CUTE and SHE GOT PICTURES!!!YAYE!!
WE LOVE YOU AUNT DEBBIE LANDS AND HERSHEY BABY!!

I am sure Debbie will continue these little Holland Lop ears on their healing journey...
and then Janet Queens...
God bless you all-
THANK YOU FOR HELPING THESE TWO-they would have indeed suffered terribly an NOT HAVE SURVIVED ANOTHER WINTER OUTSIDE and as stated here the healing effect of just the stay at CritterCafe)
DEB LANDS totally totally ROCKS!! WE LOB YOU FREN)Hayley totally rocks- Nose bumps and LOPEAR LICKS TO YOU!!! of course jant and Denise) LOB YOU!!!
THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART-FOREVER THANK YOU!!

Both were not healthy enough for full flea treatment(Advantage)when I went an got them-well today they were) so they are fully de fleaed now to- a good thing 
(Advantage has the off-gassing remember; it treats the environment as well as the pet)...
SO))))
The beautiful Deb in her beautiful car with the beautiful bunnies that she "tightened" her front seat with just a button and that "locked" the pet carrier safely to the back -the buns in their bed of 4 different hays and a water bottle after being out in the bun run playing--which was the most room they have ever been able to enjoy and kick up their little heals...
There they go((
Bless you all!!


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 28, 2009)

BUNNYSPEED((( GO!!! UGH!! MISS YOU!!!


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2009)

I have posted on bunderground, bunspace and emailed everyone I know along that general route to see if I can find help. Mike Scone offered to do a leg in NY so I edited the original post (which I will do as I find people to fill the legs). Seniorcats also offered to house them overnight near OH so if I can find someone to get them from her Sunday (she is recovering from surgery) then that will be a go.
I'll be PMing all OH, PA and NY member soon so hopefully we can get this thing worked out!


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 29, 2009)

You are making progress! The bunnies are doing well here, even making strides toward litter box training! They better not stay here too long, or I may not let them go! (yeah, right, and DH would be gone! lol!)


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2009)

Found someone on Bunspace in Buffalo to pick them up in Erie Sat night and then take them to meet Mike in the morning!


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 29, 2009)

PLEASE Ohioans come forward and help transport. Even if you can only drive a short distance, it would help. Can you recruit a charity-minded, rescue-minded friend to help transport? Perhaps you have friends or family who would be moved by the spirit of Chanukah/ Christmas/Eid to help transport?

I have been honored to have participated in a number of transports across Ohio over the last 3 years. This time I can't do it because of this done to bothmy right and left knee:














It's always difficult to get any one to transport around the Cleveland area to the PA border. I know we have members in Ohio so I am pleading for someone to step forward and help. This adorable couple can stay at our house, south of Cleveland overnight or even longer, but I simply cannottransport right now or in the immediate future.

Please volunteer even if it's for a short distance! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2009)

Deb..does that work for you? Would you be able to bring them to me Friday evening? If not we can do Saturday morning, but I thouht this would help cut down on the time they have to be in the car Saturday.


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 29, 2009)

OH (cant breathe)OH thank you
REading posts took breath away...
OH JUST thank you THANK YOU)
SeniorCATS PLease heal...PLEASE be OK)) I will keep u close in prayer cus you KICK BUNNY BOTTOM BUTT!! in helping them get better!NOW dear YOU get better)


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 29, 2009)

God bless you freind :bunnydance:**heal** heal** :bunnydance:BUNNYSPED-YOU are in MY EVERY EVERY PRAYER!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 29, 2009)

oh seniorcats, i wanted to pass out seeing that pic , i have a thing with knees,lol. I hope you heal fast, it looks mighty painful


----------



## Cyn (Nov 30, 2009)

I am in Ohio but live on the far southwest side of Columbus. I always keep a look out for transports or overnight requests in my area or close by and would like to help when possible.

BB
Cyn


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I am so clean I squeak here now able to use tub again...but I got so use to the bunnies being in my tub !! and going potty sure is lonely..


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 30, 2009)

I can do Fri.p.m. I can do Sat. a.m. also. They seemed to do ok in the car, I think it was the bumpy ride when I carried them up the stairs in their carrier that freaked them out! lol!

Just tell me when and where.


----------



## Haley (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds good. Im hoping Friday you can bring them out because they will be in the car for a very long time already on Saturday. Do they have food coming with them? What about a litterbox and bowls? I need to send stuff for the person who is housing them overnight.
I also had someone offer to do the Syracuse to Albany leg..just working things out.
Now if I could just find some help in Ohio!!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 2, 2009)

OH How is the bunnies doing Debbie?
And you?
How is Hershey doing and taking things....I am sure he can smell the 2 little girls in his home
Deb I hope you all are doing the very best...I think about you all and the bunnies every single day; well, I sure miss them. I am now questioning my abil;ity in rescue after Mr.Biggie yesterday went to the vets-he was so sick that one test outcome may recommend putting him down-I cant do that. I filled him full of safe pain drugs and have him on injectable baytril and subque fluids but I am one hurting little puppy here...I CANNOT PUT BIGGIE DOWN!!
I am praying the ANT kick in...if he has any improvement by tomorrow we will keep the ANT going full force until therapy runs its course but if not...


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 2, 2009)

Christine! I'm soooo sorry to here about Mr. Biggie! Do want you can, but don't doubt yourself! Everyone has a time, and you made Mr. B's time better! 

The girls are doing ok here. I let Hershey come into the room yesterday while I was cleaning up. He gave them the once over, then ignored them while he explored the otherwise off limits room!

Haley, yes, the girls are coming with a carrier, hay, litter box, water bottle and pellets.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 2, 2009)

HA, how cute is that litle stinker...the once over and that was it/let me explore where I have not been; ah GEEZE gotta love that little bun-JUST LOVE HIM! 

I can just hear his ticker thinken...HA!
"I think I will go explore where Momma usually doesnt let me ...well.....
COS I CAN.....
~!!!I am fixed so heck with the chicks:HAHAHAHAH (HEAVY LOUD BUNNY LAUGH INSERT HERE)!!"

AWWWE LOVE YOU HERSHEY!!
and DEB!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 2, 2009)

OH GEEZE...

Mr.Biggie made it through the night;I cont sub que fluids/heavy duty inj.anti./had Xrays/ BloodWk/ everything and time will now tell Keep him in your prayers please PLEASE....being all species rescue it is NEVER ending-another situation has come to light...Poppy...a bunny at a HI KILL shelter in PereMarqutteMI(we have rescued from this kill shelter before) ...PLEASE undestand I cannot take not one more pet here fairly...IT IS LITERALLY KILLING MY HEART AND BEING... Here is copy RE PoppyPLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN.....

Marquette County Humane Society is considering euthanizing Poppy due to poor quality of life. She hasn't been getting worse with the head tilt or anything, but she has such a hard time keeping her balance with her bad leg and she does a lot of flopping around in her cage on her side, trying to get back up. They can't tell if she's in pain - rabbits never talk about pain like dogs and cats do. They feel bad for her and they don't think it's fair for her to keep living like this at the shelter. I asked them to wait until I talked to you. What are your thoughts? I'm still coming down on the 11th..... I'll try my best to do whatever you suggest, but she just can't stay at this Humane Society for much longer, especially if she has no hope of finding someone that is special enough to work with her....



~Trina Beatson
[email protected]


----------



## Haley (Dec 2, 2009)

Found someone to fill both legs! We are good to go. Im just trying now to find someone to help Denise and I so we dont have to travel so far (7 hours round trip). Im hoping I can get someone to do Toledo to Cleveland.


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2009)

Found someone to meet me and Denise in Fremont so we dont have to drive to Cleveland. Yay!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 4, 2009)

:highfive:


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 4, 2009)

You all are so amazing here...MY gosh I am so so happy to KNOW YOU ALL!
Thanks for helping these 2.
THEY ARE SO WORTH THE EFFORT! YOU'LL SEE.
BE SAFE you guys...KISS and give some gentle pets to THESE 2 FROM ME.I am somehow sure they wont be coming back to CritterCafe.
I am (DARN ME) considering another tub bunny....gotta try to save Poppy now and here to start the process ...Haley, I know you must be so incredibly busy as I am too, but maybe if you can teach me how to make a transport(I am geographically illiterit which will not help)-I can learn and get some of these babies to places...I am flooded with calls that break my heart...The folks we most work with and that KNOW me-well then email with pics and details-well...then thats it and I get stuck into a world of great concern/need to help...Poppy is one of those now. Head tilt bun in Marquette Mich HumaneSociety. Have a place we can take her and A VET THAT WILL HELP HER GET BETTER...Just just gotta get her there! POPPY-starting thread now(I hope thats whats its called or I will be so embarrassed).


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 4, 2009)

Hershey and I dropped off the girls at Haley's about 1 hour ago. We are on our way home, but Hershey needed a break, so we stopped at McD's so I figured I'd use their wifi a minute! 

All is going well so far. I had a nice time eating pizza w/ Haley, then Hersh and I visited w/ all her bunnies so far.

Thanks Haley for helping out!


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2009)

Christine, setting up a transport just takes a ton of organizing (and time) but its not very difficult. I can try to help arrange something for Poppy but things are very crazy for me right now so let me think on it. Where does she need to go to? The hardest part is navigating through Ohio..I can never find much help there and with Ann being out of service I dont have many options. Wish we could have sent Poppy with these two. 

Deb, it was fun meeting you and Hershey today! Thank you again for everything. If you ever need a bunnysitter, Hershey is welcome to come here..Im in love 

The buns are here safe and sound and oh soo cute! They are chowing down on romaine lettuce and parsely right now. We leave at 10AM tomorrow. Wish is luck!


----------



## JimD (Dec 5, 2009)

Good Luck!!

ray:


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 5, 2009)

***TEARS***
THX 4 UPDATING; THANKS SO MUCH!
Love you Deb.YOU are the BEST!
Did you think the girls were still doing good? 
OH I HOPE SO, I have been so worried,obviously-up and cannot sleep worrying-DARNIT(
I will be curious to see what Haley thinks-I hope everybun aggrees the bunnies are well....UGH!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Arent they the cutest little babes you ever seen Haley?I hope every bunny will post about them....I sure hope to see pictures of their travels too...they are going further than I probably ever will in my life again with the rescue in home!


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 5, 2009)

No worries Christine! They are fine!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 5, 2009)

OH GOOD!! I am so glad THEY are warm finally;FOREVER WARM ENOUGH...those little tiny things would still be outside...we have about 6 inches of SNOW and more coming now and it is FREEZINGOUTSIDE!


----------



## Haley (Dec 5, 2009)

They were in great shape, Christine! 

They were a little scared at first but settled in nicely for the night. The larger of the two was so cute how she protects her sister. They chowed down on romaine and parsley and had lots of poops this morning. I gave them each 3 ccs of lactated ringers subq this morning so they would be well hydrated for the 8 hour trip. They took the injections like champs (Denise cooed them and pet them while I was the mean nurse who had to poke them). 

We got on the road at 10am and made it to Fremont, OH 20 mins ahead of schedule. Thank god we did because the lady meeting us got lost and didnt have a GPS or map. We had to go into some stores and ask people for directions to get her to Fremont from where she was! And it all worked out..she was only like 10 mins late. I heard the buns were munching on veggies throughout the trip and settling in now for the night in a large pen at Blake's house in Erie, PA.

The transport starts again tomorrow morning at 915 so we'll say a prayer everything works out ok. They are scheduled to get to their new home in NH around 6 pm if all goes well. They will be so well traveled after this!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I will never be able to thank everyone involved with this transport enough!This has been such a long time coming-this day that I am finally knowing these 2 are inside loved on bunnies forever!!
I had taken these bunnies this summer and treated them for fleas/mites, cut their very over grown nails, and had vet well check them. At that time they had a partition seperating the 2 from each other for several years-thats just cruel! They are so bonded and even were this summer when I had them here-together-in a pen. When I had them here to take them to be vetted, after 3 weeks the ppl finally called and asked "when are we getting our bunnies back?". I was very reluctant to return them then but did request the owner take out the partition and stop grabbing them by the neck "scruff" to pick them up(he took the partition out that day but still picked them up wrong)
As it got cold I gave these bunnies a hutch that included a wooden house out of the elements and not on wire. The last day I stopped over to see the bunnies still outside in the freezing temps I begged please just let me take them, please. 
This has been so long in the making and look where we are now....
I am so thankful!!
You dont know what a weight has been lifted from my shoulders knowing these two little bunnies that have lived right down the road from the rescue, are finally coming in from the cold-into a loving family and forever home...Oh I hope somebunny is taking pictures of their travels


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 6, 2009)

The transport today has gone off well - Randy delivered the bunnies twenty minutes early in Rochester, and I got them to East Syracuse forty-five minutes ahead of schedule. I gave them some water and greens, and we had plenty of time to sit and get acquainted before Jeff showed up - again, well ahead of time. As this is posted, they should be approaching Albany. 

They're a very sweet pair. They snuggled most of the time while we were moving, although both bunnies sat up and looked around periodically. Here are DeeDee and her sister (whose name I've forgotten), in their carrier while we were waiting in Syracuse:

















With any luck by 6:00 this evening, they'll be in their forever home in New Hampshire!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

OH my gosh oh my gosh!!! LOOK at the bunnies, LOOK AT MY BABIES SO HAPPY TO SEE THEM-SO SO HAPPY...THANK YOU SO SO MUCH MIKE!!
I am Christine in Michigan; its 2;30ish in the afternoon so they are now almost home, can you believe it? IT IS A LONG TIME COMING FOR THESE 2-FROM HELL AND BACK and LOOK AT THEM NOW!!!OH goodness!...Well and Hi Mike-I am Christine-the worrying person that gets over emotional and over involved in rescue when it comes to bunnies...These little lopears were living in my tub here I was so so desperate to save them...but look at them now-THEY LOOK SO GOOD!! Oh I am so forever INDEBTED TO ALL OF YOU!!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

They REALLY look good-Their fur is no longer "hunching", their eyes are so much "brighter" and no longer have that cloudy over cast dehydrated covering that is always worrisome for me, their dewlaps are actually a
nice full paunchy DEWLAP for petes sake compaired to the little "limp squwashed sacs" they were upon arrival!!!
YOU guys these bunnies probably think they died and went to Heaven!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2009)

Haley is so awesome! :hugsquish: :goodjob :flowerskiss: :great:


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

SHE IS TOO!!!! 
The buns had gained about a pound each here but now looking at Mike's pictures I am so sooooooo pleased....GOLL!! I see such a difference as I mention above....GOLL!! Here is OUR GORGEOUS HALEY handing buns over tonext gal(WHO IS ALSO GORGEOUS and I do not know her name I am sorry)


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah- now I am trying DARN IT PUTERS FRUSTRATE ME To no end...ya know what? Thats why I like animals-THEY ARE warm and easy to love and (some times) figure out too.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

*christinelea1 wrote:*


> Here is OUR GORGEOUS HALEY handing buns over tonext gal(WHO IS ALSO GORGEOUS and I do not know her name I am sorry)


Is there suppose to be a picture attached? If so it didn't get copied into the post


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are some pics Janet just sent me:



> "The pics are Dave and Janet ( Dave is wearing a hat)
> And Jeff and His girl or wife! Not sure. ( so sorry, but I think her name is Katrina- I have a bad memory!) They met us in Albany NY exactly at 2:30 and Jeff gave the most perfect directions! "


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2009)

Got word from Janet that they are home safe and sound! Yay!!! Thank you everyone for your help and support!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I still am amazed....Right behind the 2 little LOPEARS, Little Poppy's ready and coming to my TUB Saturday and she too will be traveling out to WI THANKS TO RABBITS ONLINE!!!! We have the trip just about planned...I am amazed-SIMPLY AMAZED!!!!!
Deb/golfdiva is such an amazing help to these bunnies too....I am so so SO THANKFUL to you all...I couldnt be doing all this without your help(not with all the bunz in my home) and I better get busy here) BUNS WANT TO DANCE FOR BANANA NOW


----------



## naturestee (Dec 14, 2009)

*Haley wrote: *


> Got word from Janet that they are home safe and sound! Yay!!! Thank you everyone for your help and support!


They're all the way home now? That's fantastic! Way to go, everybody!

arty:


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yup I am still shedding tears like a bunny doing a coat blow about this amazing thing Haley pulled off YET AGAIN WE BUN LUB YOU HALEY TO PEICES HERE K???


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 14, 2009)

We are now trying to get little Poppy to WI....I am concerned however and need to do some vetting PRE letting her go...somebun hurt her badly-I think her pelvis is broken and she has HT...she is on Heavy duty pain meds&ABX now (baytril and bicillin inj)after getting down to skeletal remains sadly-literal fur over bones...some vet in upper MI shot her up w/CORTISONE which I am freaking out about!!! There is more...cant write now gotta get greensPlease pray for this little 3 pound maybe 4(WE NEED A FREAKIN SCALE SO BADLY HERE YOU ALL-ANYONE WITH ONE TO SELL PLZ EMAIL ME!!ASAP)Black and Tan wonderful little bedmate/sleeping partner and my greatest to date tear licking bunny...She is so awesome-my gosh...


----------

